

The future (of software) is in platforms - stritar
http://stritar.net/Post/The-future-of-software-is-in-platforms.aspx

======
jsmith72
My partner and I had a debate about using the word platform in our startup
description. I thought it was the best word to describe our company product he
thought it was too non descriptive. After reading this, platform is a great
way to describe it in that its focus is to allow others to create and develop
based on it.

~~~
stritar
Thanks, I'm glad I was able to help, good luck with it! p.s. An upvote would
be appreciated. :)

